
Floss decentralized AP-based link aggregator: Prismo - muvek
https://prismo.news/
======
muvek
The "AP" in the title stands for Activity-Pub. The source-code is here:
[https://gitlab.com/mbajur/prismo/](https://gitlab.com/mbajur/prismo/)

